# Accucraft Green Forney Facelift



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

From my point of view, the new Forneys are the best beginner engine on the market. It's also a great engine for the seasoned collector. Upgrades from the previous "Ruby Chassis" engines are 1/2" cylinders, larger boiler, sight glass, and new Johnson bar that is inside admission in forward. I chose the green one because I liked the cab better, but didn't like the green. A can of Duplicolor universal gloss black fixed that, and I also painted the roof charcoal grey. After hearing the restored engine has an oak cab, I went to the local print shop for some 20 times reduced white oak pattern printed vinyl sheets. Below is the result.












I also added RC using Hitec HS82MG servos. I cut off the mounting ears and used the 4 screws holding the servos together to mount them to a bracket I built. I had to ad a vertical extension to the switch knob.












I didn't like the floppy roof, so I added a bracket to the top of the cab with two magnets holding each other on the bracket. I soldered a piece of butane can to the under side of the roof.












I came up with this idea to move the valve rod hole on the rocket arm to the edge to help restore the valve travel on a Ruby with worn out eccentrics. The idea worked so well I did it to my new Forney and doubled my smile at the track. I filled the hole with 45% silver and re-drilled the hole at an 8.8mm CtoC (OEM 8.0mm CtoC).


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

My thoughts exactly, Dave - liked the cab, didn't like the color. Your mods look really good!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yes - much better! The form of the engine is really good, and with better colour arrangement the style really shows. Can you confirm also that the chassis axle spacing is larger than Ruby? I think it is, but I dont have one of these engines yet to measure. 
Also for those interested in such repaints etc, dont forget Bronson Tate has a new line of wood cab kits available for this engine in several styles including fully enclosed cab versions: 
http://www.bronson-tate.com/kits/live-steam/index.shtml down the bottom of the page. 
I ended up using one of the wood cab samples on my Acc 4-4-0, and this time stained the wood, rather than painted it: 
http://www.bronson-tate.com/images/cabs/lsc-07/GV-7.jpg 

David.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Except for weathering, my Forney mod is finished with the Bronson Tate South Side Rapid Transit cab. (http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../113932/afv/topic/afpgj/4/Default.aspx#156049)

The SSRT operated 46 Forneys for only 6 years before electrifying the "L", so those who might want to use that cab on another road could consider to whom they were sold: 

#s 3 and 13 to Louisiana Central, 
#16 to East Texas & Gulf Railway, 
#23 to Ruston Hardware & Supply (Ruston, LA), 
#27 to Boca & Loyalton 1, then Natomas Gravel co. (Oroville, CA), 
#36 to Midlothian & Blue Island (IL), then Grasse River Railroad, 
#39 to E.G. Swartz Co. (Swartz, LA), and 
#45 to Columbia Lumber Co. (Oakhurst, TX).


----------



## MahoganyRose (Apr 5, 2010)

I have seen Dave's remodeled Forney steam engine and it is gorgeous. The innovations are well worth the time necessary to make the modifications. And, I have seen this steam engine pulling a set of six passenger cars - impressive. Thanks to Dave my unlettered Forney works well too.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, We need the truth and nothing but the WHOLE truth.

How much weight was added?

The loco was the worst choice of colors ever made by anyone but the president of the NYC - Jade Green - just needs a jet engine on the roof.

I'm sure the sales of this loco have been affected by this choice and the fact that it is considered in the Ruby line - NOT!

Also, Dave will you share with us the gas valve modification you have showing in the photo. Would you be kind enough to share the supplier and part number for you patented springy thingy?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Super job Dave. 
I like what you have done. Guess I'll have do something cause I do not like the green either. With your Mods it is a total different loco. 
But I am with Bruce what else did you do to the loco your not telling us? I know your saving for July....


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Wondered what you had been up too lately Dave. This must be your 'winter' project. Has it warmed up any up there yet? Is it still raining every day? It's finally getting warm down here in Katy.......good steaming weather. 
John


----------



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

Don't know how much weight I've added, I plan on adding more.

The fuel tank is a Shay fuel tank with an addition. OEM fuel tank holds 25ml, the modified Shay holds 65ml. Yesterday I finished this 110ml fuel tank. It's made of 16 gauge steel and the top is from the OEM tank. First firing was 45 minutes. 











I moved the oiler to the other side and grafted a section on to the bottom.










John,

The dust is FINALLY settling here from the divorce, ice storm, and remodeling. Not sure how to act with all this play time.


----------

